

Wired Down? - kf5jak
http://wired.com/

======
kf5jak
Seems the root of the server is the only part resolving to that page:

Invalid URL The requested URL "/", is invalid. Reference
#9.1414434d.1402061132.9ce07

[http://www.wired.com/2014/06/heartbleed-redux-another-
gaping...](http://www.wired.com/2014/06/heartbleed-redux-another-gaping-wound-
in-ssl-uncovered/)

